# ID on tandem muscle bike



## vuniw (Dec 9, 2014)

I recently picked this bicycle up and have no idea on the identification. I am more of a 19th century bicycle guy so I'm not sure where to start on this. It is about a foot shorter in length than my schwinn mini twinn. This is the only picture I have right now. Any info would help. Thanks!


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 9, 2014)

Rollfast/Montomery Wards


----------



## cutter (Jan 22, 2015)

They list one in the Montgomery wards fall winter catalog 1970 on sale for $69.95. They are 73'' long I believe your front handlebar goes in the rear.Neat looking ride they would have been manufactured by Rollfast.


----------



## professor72 (Jan 23, 2015)

*rollfast tandem*



vuniw said:


> I recently picked this bicycle up and have no idea on the identification. I am more of a 19th century bicycle guy so I'm not sure where to start on this. It is about a foot shorter in length than my schwinn mini twinn. This is the only picture I have right now. Any info would help. Thanks!




Hi; are you planning on selling the Roll fast tandem you have there?


----------

